# Problem with tarballs created on 10.3



## outpaddling (Jun 10, 2016)

Odd issue:

I packed a large tarball containing a VM image on FreeBSD 10.3.

I can unpack the tarball on other FreeBSD 10.3 systems and CentOS 6.8 systems, but not on FreeBSD 10.1 or OS X.

```
FreeBSD login.peregrine bacon ~ 402: tar ztf Data/FreeBSD-Condor.tgz
FreeBSD-Condor/
FreeBSD-Condor/FreeBSD-Condor-disk1.vdi
tar: Truncated input file (needed 12582885888 bytes, only 12011355136 available)
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```
Anyone else seen this issue?

Thanks,

   Jason


----------



## ASX (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi,

not seen here, but you could try to decompress the tgz file, on 10.1 and 10.3 (using gunzip) and if the result is different you will know where the problem is, i.e. the decompression utility/library.

If the result will be equal,  you can use tar directly on the decompressed files ...


----------



## Nyantastic (Jun 4, 2017)

I have been seeing similar errors recently and came here via a Google search.


```
tar tfz nyan16-59333171.tar.gz
....
tar: Truncated input file (needed 1536 bytes, only 0 available)
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```

gzip alone gives me this:


```
gzip: nyan16-59333171.tar.gz: unexpected end of file
gzip: nyan16-59333171.tar.gz: uncompress failed
```

I was able to recover one file using the following advice:

http://riaschissl.bestsolution.at/2015/03/repair-corrupt-tar-archives-the-better-way/

Basically it suggests using piped gunzip, as in


```
gunzip < file.tar.gz > file.tar
```

I will be switching off gzip of the files.


----------

